# What size LPG bottle for Fracino Duel Fuel Machine



## Palomino Coffee (4 mo ago)

Hi,
I’m new to the forum and hoping you will be able to help me. I have recently bought a fracino duel fuel coffee machine and have been running it off electricity. I am looking to get the gas fitted to enable me to be mobile. Please can anyone advise what size gas bottle I should get and roughly how long they last for. 
thanks 😊


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The usual size used is 13 kg, smaller will not last long and larger can be difficult to move about.
You will need Propane as butane does not gas off very well in cold weather.
How long will it last ?? It will depend on how long =(hours) you use it and if you are very busy.


----------



## Palomino Coffee (4 mo ago)

Thank you. That’s really helpful. I plan to use the coffee machine around 5 hours a day. Where I will be based I don’t expect to be using it flat out for that time.


----------

